

Ask HN: How do I convince a company to participate in Open Source? - opendomain

I have been asked to give a proposal to my friend's company for why they should participate in Open Source.  They use a lot of open source, but I think their current policies do not allow employees to contribute code or time.  I am looking for concrete reasons such as proof it is more secure, help from outside developers finding bugs, Return on Investment, etc.
======
michaelpinto
the only strong case i've heard for that is that contributing code will boost
your reputation and thus improve sales. but i think that only works well if
you sponsor an entire project or if you're a custom software shop looking for
clients.

~~~
opendomain
Thank you. I guess it could also improve their reputation to be able to hire
developers

~~~
michaelpinto
Put another way "street cred".

: D

